# Where to tune for broadheads?



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I've made some adjustments to my bowtech recently and I want to walk back tune and broadhead tune it for a hunt next month.

My problem I don't have the backyard I used to have and I won't shoot my bow in my new backyard because its a real populated suburban area.

Any suggestions on open land that I would be able to take my target out to and unload some arrows at long range?

I'm in the Pasadena area. And normally go to Santa Fe archery and shoot just to keep fresh on accuracy but that's only 20 yard shots, I'm totally lost on what to do, so thanks I'm advance


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would find an open field somewhere and work from there, either that or find a long ditch and shoot down it.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a field right by my house, I wasn't sure if I'd be breaking the law or anything


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not sure if you woukd be either, but I do it and have never been questioned , just make sure it isn't private property

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Normally I just try to tune in as well as I can with fieldpoints. When I get to the ranch where I am hunting, I'll just setup a target and shoot with broadheads. Shouldn't take but a few shoots to get it sighted in. If your bow is well tuned, you normally don't need to make any adjustments.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I ended up just taking it out to a random field. Got everything working good, just needed to re align my sights.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

find a basesball field, just make sure nobody is playing


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

You can paper tune your bow with field points on an indoor 20 yard range. Once your bow is properly tuned through paper, there isn't any other "tuning" necessary. After that, it's simply a matter of sighting in your bow with the broadheads of choice.

Be careful shooting in 'some random field' because many municipalities have ordinances against shooting a bow within city limits without specific permission - Austin, for one. Just hate to see someone get into trouble if a random patrolman happens by.


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

I've had bad luck with paper tuning on a compound. I have had good luck with walk back tuning and im shooting 2" groups with my Magnus buzzcuts at 30 yds now.

Paper tuning did however work out good on my arrow selection for my recurve


----------

